# canadian nationals



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

anyone have any pics from nationals???? I know who the winners are but ??


----------



## Bowzone_Mikey (Dec 11, 2003)

so what are the results then?


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

sorry about that, thought I posated the link
http://aans.ca/

looks like a good turnout. 

anyone know why jay lyons did not shot the 2nd half of the fita?

oh well 

3d next:shade::darkbeer:


----------



## Pete731 (Aug 9, 2002)

Bunch of pics on facebook!!


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

Pete731 said:


> Bunch of pics on facebook!!


thanks Pete, congrats on 2nd


----------



## ryanjeff9 (Sep 6, 2006)

3 youtube slide shows that were made up can be found on Osprey Archery Clubs website under photos and videos

http://users.eastlink.ca/~ospreyarch/Publish/Index.html 

Jeff Ryan


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*results 3-d*

any results on the 3-d portion or links...


----------



## Pic (Sep 12, 2003)

CLASSICHUNTER said:


> any results on the 3-d portion or links...


Goes to show how important 3D is..no results yet :sad:


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

I think a lot of people would like to see the results.

Knowing Al Wills, if he had the results, he would post them on the FCA website. Now if the Organizing commitee doesn't provide them for him to post, that's who you have to blame....

Maybe it should be part of the bidding package that hosting clubs must have a way to provide daily score updates or they can't host the event.

I've already brought up the subject with one of the Exec so we'll see how it goes.

Cheers,


----------



## wellis1840 (May 29, 2005)

*Canadian National Website Rant*

3D final results NOW on the FCA website


http://www.fca.ca/en/tournaments/ou...45-2010-canadian-3d-championship-resutls.html

Too bad there is NOTHING on the Nova Scotia Club site ( http://aans.ca/ ) for 3D first day results or Medal List results (as there were for FITA and Field). This would also include the omission of the 3D shooters on the site's "Registered Archers List". I guess when FITA and Field archers are competing 3D shooters don't count.


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

Well see my previous post, its not FCA that is the problem but the hosting club. FITA and Field might have been a little more prepared to post scores...so don't blame the Target and Field people, look within...


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*thanks results*

thanks Bill for the link ..


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

whats more interesting is that the FITA portion had as many shooters as the 3d's :mg: That never happens. Hardly anyone form the west went, which is not unsuall with it being on the coast.

I wonder if FCA should look at centrilizing the nationals?? 

The FITA/Field seems to draw the same numbers of shooters no matter the location, the 3d's seem to be very localised.

It should be interesting to see how SK draws next year.


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

Centralizing it would be only the central people will go. This way at least everybody in every province gets to shoot it if they want at least once every few years if they don't have money to travel.

As for the nubers, its interesting to see that in 2002 in NS there was 80 people from the province shooting nationals. This year, only 45 were attending. If its the same issue for other provinces, it would explain the low turnout...


----------



## NSSCOTT (Sep 6, 2009)

congrats to all the shooters thats made the trip from across canada to shoot here in nova scotia.I hope you enjoyed you stay and our province as much as we do.i'd also like to thank my staff shooter troy brake on his gold medal win in the men's 3D hunter class.


----------



## Punctualdeer (Dec 19, 2009)

For my self i partipate at the 3 evens, In master class 50+ i got silver in target and silver in Field. For 3-D couldn't manage getting a third medal, i finish 7. Can't win them all......


----------



## postman99 (May 9, 2008)

Big Congrats to our local boy, Tim Watts, great shootin you are the man!!!


----------



## big buck #8 (Mar 2, 2004)

I have posted the results in this thread .
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1275348


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

In the last couple of days, I've exchanged a few e-mails with Ken Bullock the Exec in charge of events with Archery Canada. There are changes being made to the Bidding Package that club wishing to host Nationals either 3D or Target must have a mean to provide to the FCA webmaster Results by end of each day.

So next year we should get results ASAP.

Cheers,


----------

